# HAAG Certification...Anyone Take The Course?



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw an ad in the RooferSexchange about the HAAG course witha $ 75.00 discount.

Would this "Certified Roof Inspector" designation be worthy of any merit in a customers opinion or would it just be more added fluff?

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are some links to become better versed on the topic:

Ed

This course runs between $ 295.00 to $ 395.00 and seems to be an online certification.
https://www.moisturefree.com/admin/boardwalkWebStore/prodSpec.asp?prodID=16603

Here is the course schedule for the HAAG Cerification Schooling, for the remainder of 2008.
http://www.certifiedroofinspector.com/hcri_overview.asp

Here is the link to the RCI, (Roof Consultant Institute), Registered Roof Consultant Program.
http://www.rci-online.org/registered-roof-consultant.html#app

Let the discussions begin.

Ed


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Ed,

I think it would be a great idea. I think their are a lot of contractors that have some sort of factory certification thru GAF,Certainteed, etc. 
I don't know how impressive that is considering the homeowner realizes the amount of product purchased by the contractor thru these same companies.

HAAG certification would be a great selling tool, and I am sure their would be some bit of info to learn thru the process. 
I can't seem to find where it says it is an online program, though.

Onarooftop


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle,

Check out all 3 links.

It was the "MoistureFree" link that stated they had an online test version. That same test is also available to Home Inspectors, through organizations, such as NACHI.org and others.

Each link is to a different offering from different parties.

Ed


----------

